

Announcing Docker-Based Development Environments - francesca
http://bowery.io/posts/dockerfile-support/

======
barriesegal
interesting to see more vendors proividing other apps for docker support.

~~~
kristenwang
surprised all of the vendors didn't get behind rocket and abandon Docker
[https://coreos.com/blog/rocket/](https://coreos.com/blog/rocket/)

